# Suggested tip option to the passenger changed?



## BeingBrokeisaJoke (Aug 13, 2019)

I used to get tips in solid dollar amounts which is probably because of the suggested tip amount given to each passenger after a ride. Instead of entering a custom amount I have had 99% of clients click the suggested tip amount, until tonight. I gave four rides this evening with the last two being elderly gentlemen who were not extremely tech savvy but enough. We had a great conversation the entire trip and out of the kindness of their hearts they decided to give me a tip. Well as I said 99% of tips have been solid amounts mostly from the suggested amounts which used to be $1, $2, $5 ( which is down from what they used to suggest, I remember a $10 option being in there and I did get tipped that quite often which is almost non existent now). Suddenly after one of the representatives did some sort of rating reset from my prior ratings( which did nothing except cause issues) I got tipped $4.85 which I laughed cause I thought that's an odd number to enter as a custom amount, followed by another tip from the next rider of $4.13. 

As I said both were elderly gentlemen who were hardly able to use the app, one of them being a retired doctor who had no financial stress and I can't imagine him saying to himself, "Well $5 seems a bit expensive how about $4.13?". I am a bit offset by this as every single tip prior to that except one a year ago has been from the suggested amount and was a solid even dollar amount, suddenly after this "rating reset" I feel as if the passengers are now being suggested a percentage to tip rather than the dollar amount but I am unsure. The tips I was receiving just yesterday were also all solid dollar amounts.

The percentage of tip from both of those oddball tips in relation to the amount the passenger paid for my services was the following;
1. $4.85 (19.85% of the fare)
2. $4.13 (19.62% of the fare)

(That is taking the amount tipped divided by the amount the customer paid for the fare and moving over the decimal.)


Not exact amounts but definitely not entered as custom amounts. 

Now I know what you're thinking, that means they'll get suggested higher amounts to tip on higher fares right?? That also doesn't appear so just yet either. 

I SUUUUPPPPOOOOOOSEEEEE it is possible these two individuals chose to figure out how to add a custom amount and picked dollar amounts so strangely and added them however it is more likely than not something else.

Has anyone who also used the passenger app notice anything or could post some screenshots of the suggested tip amounts after a ride? I don't know exactly what is going on but something feels out of place here. It feels almost as if Uber is attempting something slimy again and I for one am tired of getting my earnings beat into obliteration. 

If you want driver retention stop thinning out our damn cash flow.


On a side note Uber said it doesn't matter what the customer is charged we are paid simply based on 3 factors.
-Base Fare
-Distance (82.5 CENTS per Mile)
-Time (15 CENTS a Minute)

This is what is paid AFTER to the driver after they take 25% commission REGARDLESS of what the passenger pays.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

BeingBrokeisaJoke said:


> I used to get tips in solid dollar amounts which is probably because of the suggested tip amount given to each passenger after a ride. Instead of entering a custom amount I have had 99% of clients click the suggested tip amount, until tonight. I gave four rides this evening with the last two being elderly gentlemen who were not extremely tech savvy but enough. We had a great conversation the entire trip and out of the kindness of their hearts they decided to give me a tip. Well as I said 99% of tips have been solid amounts mostly from the suggested amounts which used to be $1, $2, $5 ( which is down from what they used to suggest, I remember a $10 option being in there and I did get tipped that quite often which is almost non existent now). Suddenly after one of the representatives did some sort of rating reset from my prior ratings( which did nothing except cause issues) I got tipped $4.85 which I laughed cause I thought that's an odd number to enter as a custom amount, followed by another tip from the next rider of $4.13.
> 
> As I said both were elderly gentlemen who were hardly able to use the app, one of them being a retired doctor who had no financial stress and I can't imagine him saying to himself, "Well $5 seems a bit expensive how about $4.13?". I am a bit offset by this as every single tip prior to that except one a year ago has been from the suggested amount and was a solid even dollar amount, suddenly after this "rating reset" I feel as if the passengers are now being suggested a percentage to tip rather than the dollar amount but I am unsure. The tips I was receiving just yesterday were also all solid dollar amounts.
> 
> ...


Relax. The tip is a percentage. Nothing "out of place" or "slimy"
It's not simply, Tip divided by Rider Paid, as you calculated.
You must first subtract Transportation Recovery Charge (tax) under "Others"
(it's 3% in my market, not sure if it's the same everywhere)

Some examples
Rider paid $25.91
Tip $3.77
3% Tax $.75
3.77/(25.91-.75)=.15 or 15% tip

Rider paid $20.71
Tip $4.02
3% Tax $.60
4.02/(20.71-.60)=.20 or 20% tip

And also, don't complain too much about the $1 $3 $5 suggested options.
It could be worse.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Or maybe the pax wanted to keep their final charge at a even number. Example: fare is $16.69, pax may tip $3.31 so the total charge is $20.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BeingBrokeisaJoke said:


> I used to get tips in solid dollar amounts which is probably because of the suggested tip amount given to each passenger after a ride. Instead of entering a custom amount I have had 99% of clients click the suggested tip amount, until tonight. I gave four rides this evening with the last two being elderly gentlemen who were not extremely tech savvy but enough. We had a great conversation the entire trip and out of the kindness of their hearts they decided to give me a tip. Well as I said 99% of tips have been solid amounts mostly from the suggested amounts which used to be $1, $2, $5 ( which is down from what they used to suggest, I remember a $10 option being in there and I did get tipped that quite often which is almost non existent now). Suddenly after one of the representatives did some sort of rating reset from my prior ratings( which did nothing except cause issues) I got tipped $4.85 which I laughed cause I thought that's an odd number to enter as a custom amount, followed by another tip from the next rider of $4.13.
> 
> As I said both were elderly gentlemen who were hardly able to use the app, one of them being a retired doctor who had no financial stress and I can't imagine him saying to himself, "Well $5 seems a bit expensive how about $4.13?". I am a bit offset by this as every single tip prior to that except one a year ago has been from the suggested amount and was a solid even dollar amount, suddenly after this "rating reset" I feel as if the passengers are now being suggested a percentage to tip rather than the dollar amount but I am unsure. The tips I was receiving just yesterday were also all solid dollar amounts.
> 
> ...


WOW AND DOUBLE WOW!!!! This actually bothers you?? Seriously?

My only suggestion to you, is look for another line of work.

Am, both, a driver and rider. As a rider I tip for good service consistently. Many times there's a percentage option as opposed to dollar amounts. 10, 15, 20% for example.

I also click one of these options. In fact, most people will. It's the way it is. Who cares? $4.84 vs 5.00? Again, seriously?


----------



## BeingBrokeisaJoke (Aug 13, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> WOW AND DOUBLE WOW!!!! This actually bothers you?? Seriously?
> 
> My only suggestion to you, is look for another line of work.
> 
> ...


It isn't the amount that bothers me, I appreciate anything extra in times like these. It's the fact I noticed a change in a pattern I was used to seeing. That coupled with how ridiculous the "Support" has been. I get nothing but copy and pasted messages with a hundred thank yous and sorrys that are unwarranted and out of place so far it's not being polite rather it's trying to manipulate.



father of unicorns said:


> Or maybe the pax wanted to keep their final charge at a even number. Example: fare is $16.69, pax may tip $3.31 so the total charge is $20.


That was my initial thought till a second one came through right after.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Relax. The tip is a percentage. Nothing "out of place" or "slimy"
> It's not simply, Tip divided by Rider Paid, as you calculated.
> You must first subtract Transportation Recovery Charge (tax) under "Others"
> (it's 3% in my market, not sure if it's the same everywhere)
> ...


Wow, recommended to tip 50¢.

I appreciate you breaking down the math for your area. I just appears to be a break in pattern and it was frustrating.

I believe you might be right about this not being a good fit. 3 years in and this just started on top of the rest of my issues with Uber. The money just keeps getting thinner and thinner each year.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BeingBrokeisaJoke said:


> It isn't the amount that bothers me, I appreciate anything extra in times like these. It's the fact I noticed a change in a pattern I was used to seeing. That coupled with how ridiculous the "Support" has been. I get nothing but copy and pasted messages with a hundred thank yous and sorrys that are unwarranted and out of place so far it's not being polite rather it's trying to manipulate.
> 
> 
> That was my initial thought till a second one came through right after.
> ...


You need an "exit strategy" with Uber. Mine was that it was supplemental income closing some gaps, and paid off loans.

Mission accomplished. Drove a couple hard years and used 100% of the proceeds to pay off loans, including income property and auto. This resulted in a lifetime of residual income. $1,000+/mo.

Effectively, Uber makes me an extra $1K, monthly, for life, without having to drive an inch. Thanks Uber! ?

Now, I only drive for kicks and extra money. ?. And love it. That's an exit strategy.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

I like it, before in my market the uber suggested tips were $1, $3, and $5 so human nature and ease of use means riders will only choose one of these. Now I am getting many tips for way over $5. Glass half full.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> You need an "exit strategy" with Uber. Mine was that it was supplemental income closing some gaps, and paid off loans.
> 
> Mission accomplished. Drove a couple hard years and used 100% of the proceeds to pay off loans, including income property and auto. This resulted in a lifetime of residual income. $1,000+/mo.
> 
> ...


Curious about your strategy. I'm trying to do something similar and could use some pointers.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> Curious about your strategy. I'm trying to do something similar and could use some pointers.


My strategy worked because I had other residual income in place when I started driving rideshare. Residual meaning had to stay on top of things; however, did not have to "work" for the money.

So, very similar to retirees. So, Uber wasn't even like a part time, or temp, job. It was purely supplemental and my primary income was residual. This is a combination most people do not have.

Then, the first couple years of, hard driving, put 100% of rideshare money into paying down/off debt. This in turn, generated even more residual income which will last a lifetime.

However, Uber as a "real" job, full/part time, or even temporary, would be extremely difficult if not impossible.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

BeingBrokeisaJoke said:


> I used to get tips in solid dollar amounts which is probably because of the suggested tip amount given to each passenger after a ride. Instead of entering a custom amount I have had 99% of clients click the suggested tip amount, until tonight. I gave four rides this evening with the last two being elderly gentlemen who were not extremely tech savvy but enough. We had a great conversation the entire trip and out of the kindness of their hearts they decided to give me a tip. Well as I said 99% of tips have been solid amounts mostly from the suggested amounts which used to be $1, $2, $5 ( which is down from what they used to suggest, I remember a $10 option being in there and I did get tipped that quite often which is almost non existent now). Suddenly after one of the representatives did some sort of rating reset from my prior ratings( which did nothing except cause issues) I got tipped $4.85 which I laughed cause I thought that's an odd number to enter as a custom amount, followed by another tip from the next rider of $4.13.
> 
> As I said both were elderly gentlemen who were hardly able to use the app, one of them being a retired doctor who had no financial stress and I can't imagine him saying to himself, "Well $5 seems a bit expensive how about $4.13?". I am a bit offset by this as every single tip prior to that except one a year ago has been from the suggested amount and was a solid even dollar amount, suddenly after this "rating reset" I feel as if the passengers are now being suggested a percentage to tip rather than the dollar amount but I am unsure. The tips I was receiving just yesterday were also all solid dollar amounts.
> 
> ...


Post a screenshot of the fare details and we can break it down for you.

Your side note, there is no commission paid. 
You are paid on the factors the rest is a "booking fee" and a "service fee" .


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> My strategy worked because I had other residual income in place when I started driving rideshare. Residual meaning had to stay on top of things; however, did not have to "work" for the money.
> 
> So, very similar to retirees. So, Uber wasn't even like a part time, or temp, job. It was purely supplemental and my primary income was residual. This is a combination most people do not have.
> 
> ...


Got it. It's grind but I'm seeing some momentum now that most interest debt is paid off. I admire your approach. I should have got more serious years ago.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> Got it. It's grind but I'm seeing some momentum now that most interest debt is paid off. I admire your approach. I should have got more serious years ago.


Said same exact thing about I should have started years ago...like 10 - 15 years. But, finally on it and has, also, led to additional savings elsewhere.

"Today is the first day of the rest of your life".

Good luck!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Said same exact thing about I should have started years ago...like 10 - 15 years. But, finally on it and has, also, led to additional savings elsewhere.
> 
> "Today is the first day of the rest of your life".
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you...making lemonade every day...


----------

